# Chlorine fumes = bad!



## samuel-a (Oct 11, 2009)

an hour ego i decided to check my acid-clorox solution... 
i don't really know whay... but by smelling it... i tought no more chlorine is beenig produced...

well guy... in that secund, i felt like... a full size swimming pool just enterd trow my nose and came out of my a**

few minuts later... at the clinic near by with Ventolin Inhalation for 20 min...
my mothe and nose cavetis literly burning....

anyway... the doctor sais that eveything will be ok.... does anybody know the affect of that in the long run?


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 11, 2009)

Damn, dude, that's not a good thing. 

I'm anything but a chemist, but if memory serves, chlorine lacks one electron, and it's willing to collect it from any source. In this case, it was your respiratory system. 

Not a doctor, either, but I imagine that you'll heal with time. You likely did some damage to your lungs. 

What did the vet say? Was his outlook positive? 

In a recent thread, there were comments concerning the Miller chlorine process (for refining gold). I said the problem with the process was just that----the chlorine. You've just witnessed what I was talking about. 

Get well!

Stop sniffing chlorine. 

Girl's bicycle seats would be much healthier for you. :lol: 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (Oct 11, 2009)

Harold_V said:


> What did the vet say?
> 
> Harold


----------



## Irons (Oct 11, 2009)

A guy where I once worked had a habit of identifying the contents of drums by sniffing the bung hole. One day, he stuck his nose in a drum of 70% HF. It almost killed him. 

It did cure him of that habit.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 11, 2009)

lol 

the vet really was positive about that, and said that the fact that i came by my self to the clinic proof that i didn't hurt to badly.

she said that ther is no long term damege but i don't believe that...


any how... few hours later, i'm all good and back to smoke my old cancer sticks...


----------



## Irons (Oct 11, 2009)

samuel-a said:


> lol
> 
> the vet really was positive about that, and said that the fact that i came by my self to the clinic proof that i didn't hurt to badly.
> 
> ...



I once walked into a cloud of Cl2 during an industrial accident. 

The biggest danger is pulmonary edema, fluid buildup in your lungs. If you don't get enough to send you to the hospital, I wouldn't worry too much.

I had the equivalent of a bad cold for a couple of weeks.

The cancer sticks WILL kill you.

I must admit, the sniff test is good for some things, but not Chemistry. :lol:


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 11, 2009)

Samuel-a:

Welcome to our Confraternity!!!!!!!!!!...what does not kill strengthnes...please,try to use a mask when you work with Iodine and acids.

Now you have learned one of our most important premises stated by our Great Master,Mr. Chris Owen ,worldwide known as GSP:

--"Thanks to my expirience I know when to breath,when not to breath and when to run like hell "--

I am glad that you are in good health.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## markqf1 (Oct 11, 2009)

From a distance, I always judge the chlorine content. :lol: 

Mark


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'v had this happen a few times, with heavy doses a couple of times. 

Blew on a pool clorinator to find the flow blew aginst the check valve and all of it came back to me and went deep in my lungs.

Poured clobber acid drain cleaner on top of clorox(customer had poured the clorox in and I didn't know it) in a tub drain. Couldn't get out of there fast enough. Luck had it the room had a window but had to brave the fumes to open it.

You have to resist that inital urge to breath in when this happens.

As posted earlier keep a check on the fluid build up in your lungs. Just cough a lot to keep it in check for a while, the fluid can build up before you know what has hit you. Other wise you will survive with little side effect. GLTY

Not sure if it will effect you sense of smell...


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 14, 2009)

thanks for your answer Barren Realms 007 ....

it's important to know this situation.. spectially noob's like...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hope it helps since I haven't been able to add much info here that isn't already here some where. GLTY


----------



## goldmelts (Oct 14, 2009)

I read that the HCL-CL method we use for refining, was also used by the Nazi concentration camps to gas the prisoners. Chlorine tablets were dropped in buckets of HCL and the chlorine gas killed them. IT was also used in the war to poison the enemy. This was stopped when they realized the gas can be blow back onto the friendly troops by the wind.


----------



## Oz (Oct 14, 2009)

They also issued urine soaked rags to use in case of a chlorine attack. They found that the ammonia in the rags would neutralize the chlorine effectively enough if they breathed through it to allow one to escape the area.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 15, 2009)

Oz said:


> They also issued urine soaked rags to use in case of a chlorine attack. They found that the ammonia in the rags would neutralize the chlorine effectively enough if they breathed through it to allow one to escape the area.



That's just great. To keep from dying i have to piss on a rag and breath through it. :shock: :shock: :shock: 

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

That's as bad as the exploding piss post :arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=365&p=3106&hilit=exploding+piss#p3106


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 15, 2009)

I think the gas attacks were stopped in the field in WWI.



goldmelts said:


> I read that the HCL-CL method we use for refining, was also used by the Nazi concentration camps to gas the prisoners. Chlorine tablets were dropped in buckets of HCL and the chlorine gas killed them. IT was also used in the war to poison the enemy. This was stopped when they realized the gas can be blow back onto the friendly troops by the wind.


----------



## Irons (Oct 15, 2009)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> I think the gas attacks were stopped in the field in WWI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I worked with an ex-waffen ss captain who told me they used Nerve Gas in Russia. He said it was deathly silent afterwords because it killed everything including birds and insects.

His favorite saying was: " Und zen ve get dem mit der 88's"

They paid a terrible price. Only a hand full of his Division ever made it home. They underestimated Russian resolve.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 15, 2009)

by Irons on Thu Oct 15, 2009 6:09 pm 
Hey Irons am I correct that it was not supposed to be used? But I guess that is kind of like Saddam and the Curds with what was it mustard gas? Memory is failing time to reboot!!!!!


Barren Realms 007 wrote:
I think the gas attacks were stopped in the field in WWI.


goldmelts wrote:
I read that the HCL-CL method we use for refining, was also used by the Nazi concentration camps to gas the prisoners. Chlorine tablets were dropped in buckets of HCL and the chlorine gas killed them. IT was also used in the war to poison the enemy. This was stopped when they realized the gas can be blow back onto the friendly troops by the wind.

I worked with an ex-waffen ss captain who told me they used Nerve Gas in Russia. He said it was deathly silent afterwords because it killed everything including birds and insects.

His favorite saying was: " Und zen ve get dem mit der 88's"

They paid a terrible price. Only a hand full of his Division ever made it home. They underestimated Russian resolve.


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 15, 2009)

goldmelts said:


> I read that the HCL-CL method we use for refining, was also used by the Nazi concentration camps to gas the prisoners. Chlorine tablets were dropped in buckets of HCL and the chlorine gas killed them.



it was Zyklon B (hydrocyanic acid)


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 15, 2009)

I made the mistake of running a batch once without gloves on. I got no liquid on myself, but the fumes fudged up my skin for a long time, I did not think I needed them since I was outside with a good breeze. go figure.

Jim


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 16, 2009)

Irons said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the gas attacks were stopped in the field in WWI.
> ...



Irons when and wher did you gut the cance to work with an ex-waffen ss captain ? pretty rare i supose...


----------



## Irons (Oct 16, 2009)

samuel-a said:


> Irons said:
> 
> 
> > Barren Realms 007 said:
> ...



He was a POW in the US and after the War, the US Government gave him residency because he had fought on the Eastern Front and was considered an Intel asset. He was a member of the Vienna Division and his Tank Company had been sent to Normandie from Russia in preparation for the Whole Division to move West. His Tank was hit and he was captured. He was unrepentant and used to celebrate *'s birthday every year.
The US Govt. gave asylum to a lot of War Criminals. 
I pranked him pretty good one day. He ran the Wood Shop at the University where I worked. Every time there was a fire drill, he would curse a blue streak because the Fire Alarm bell was opposite his shop door.
I was walking by one afternoon when the alarm went off and he came out screaming. I said "Ewald, why don't you get a step ladder and take off the bell so it doesn't make any noise." He says: "gut Idea. I do that." He was up on the ladder, unbolting the alarm when the fire department came through the door with hoses in hand. It was a real fire. He turned to me and said: "I get you for dis!" He was pissed.
I worked one Summer when I was 14, for a former * jugen who had fought the Battle of Berlin when he was just 15. He was captured by the Soviets and spent 2 years in the Gulag. He told me, of the 300 inmates in his camp, only about a dozen survived the 2 years he was there. They cut trees 364 days a year from before Dawn until they could no longer see in the Dark. He later became a Blacksmith and started an ornamental Ironworks business in the US. I Apprenticed with him for the Summer.
There are thousands and thousands of former Nazis in the US who were protected by the Government.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 16, 2009)

yea... i familiar with this phenomenon....

it's sickening but i also know the game of politics and espionage.... that's life....

large portion of my mom's family was murderd in that war by this damn nazi's...


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL....His Holiness,The Pope,Benedict XVI, was a Waffen SS in his wild youth.Kurt Waldheim,UN Secretary(1972-1981) was a nazi officer....Herr Doktor Hans Frank (my distant uncle),nazi governor of Poland, was sentenced to death by hanging in the Nüremberg Trials.There are many Waffen-SS around the world,so it is easy to find any.

I strongly condemn the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime.

Best regards.

Manuel


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 18, 2009)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> LOL....His Holiness,The Pope,Benedict XVI, was a Waffen SS in his wild youth.Kurt Waldheim,UN Secretary(1972-1981) was a nazi officer....Herr Doktor Hans Frank (my distant uncle),nazi governor of Poland, was sentenced to death by hanging in the Nüremberg Trials.There are many Waffen-SS around the world,so it is easy to find any.
> 
> I strongly condemn the atrocities committed by the Nazi regime.
> 
> ...



Hola Manuel. 
His Holiness was way too young to be in Waffen SS, he was member of Hitler Youth /Hitler-Jugend/ and served in army as Anti aircraft corps /The Luftwaffenhelfer/.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 20, 2009)

patnor 1011:

Yes Sir,you are right and I was wrong...Waffen-SS and Hitler Youth are diferent things but both were part of the Nazi regime.

Every man has the ability to change.

It was not my intention to judge His Holiness,The Pope.I just try to say that it is common to find people with Nazi past,another case is Herr Doktor Wernher vön Braun,creator of V1,V2 rockets.

Manuel


----------



## butcher (Oct 20, 2009)

Every man has the ability to change.

thank goodness this would be hell if it was not so.

Nazi germany, people can be such sheep led over any cliff.
once the mass of sheep were led to this, the more aware got dragged along with the mass. 

my hope is, that people wake up so we don't repeat this history lesson. but most are still following one sheep hearder or another.


----------

